# The Best Paint Colors for Selling Your House



## HuesAndCoats (Oct 5, 2017)

Looking to add some value to your home?

Home sellers might not realize how much impact their paint colors can effect the price of their home, but it does!

This article explores which colors fetch the highest selling price based off research conducted by Zillow.com.

Just changing the color of your bathroom could give your home a possible $10,000 increase in value alone!

Guess which color decreases its value, and which color increases it?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

maybe post this on the DIY site? I don't think professionals need this sort of help. I might be wrong.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

What article? And please post this on the DIYchatroom because this site is for business, not customers. Despite the fact that we take the piss out of each other on a daily basis.


----------



## HuesAndCoats (Oct 5, 2017)

Wildbill7145 removed the link for the blog post because it didn't conform to the rules. My apologies. I misunderstood the purpose of the "Member Blogs" section. I thought it was a place to promote one's blog and blog posts. My intention was not to spam.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

H&C - you can post a link to your business in your signature line once you have twenty posts.

Although your posts do seem to be aimed at homeowners rather than painters, they really aren't in violation of any PT posting rules. Maybe consider rewriting them so they are aimed at how professional painters can perhaps help homeowners in theses areas. As they are now, you might want to consider posting them to our sister site, DIY.com.

To other members, please hit the "Report A Post button "if you feel something should be attended to. All mods are alerted when that happens. Much more effective than taking upon yourselves to tell other members what they should or shouldn't be doing.


----------

